# What to do!



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Maybe I'm crazy, but I'm already thinking about getting Ponta a friend 🙇 I'm just worried that he's lonely while the SO and I are at work/school. Our cats kind of stare at him but stay out of his way (he's too hyper for them). I asked the man of the house what he thought and he said he would love another one with no hesitation... But what do you guys think? Is it too soon? He's only been home for a month and I'm already hankering after another one 😰

There is a pup from the breeder's mom (she breeds chis as well) that we fell in love with, and she should be ready to come home in about 6 weeks or so. So that'll have been 2.5 months with Ponta as the only child (he'll be 8 months old then). 

Am I being ridiculous or do you think they will be fine? I guess what I'm asking is how long should we wait until getting another one so that both of them are able to get settled in nicely? 

Thanks!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey if you want one and hubby is willing, GO FOR IT! Ponta will love her.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Go for it. I had 2 chis for nearly 3 yrs when I added my third and it took them a while to come around to her but they did eventually. I then added a 4th 6 months later and it was the best thing. For me personally, I've found that getting my chis closer together, in age, worked wonders. I think you should do it. As two is far better than one. Chi's usually love the companionship of other chi's. Also, I love a boy girl combo. You really get the best of both worlds. Although over the years I've grown most fond of having at least 2 girl chi's. I love my boy. Also girls are fun to shop for:blush:


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

susan davis said:


> Hey if you want one and hubby is willing, GO FOR IT! Ponta will love her.


Yes, I'm surprised how ready he was when I asked! I thought for sure he would say a big fat NO! 😂 Ponta is such a joy to have around. I can't imagine life without him. I really hope so! Thanks for the input. 


Chiluv04 said:


> Go for it. I had 2 chis for nearly 3 yrs when I added my third and it took them a while to come around to her but they did eventually. I then added a 4th 6 months later and it was the best thing. For me personally, I've found that getting my chis closer together, in age, worked wonders. I think you should do it. As two is far better than one. Chi's usually love the companionship of other chi's. Also, I love a boy girl combo. You really get the best of both worlds. Although over the years I've grown most fond of having at least 2 girl chi's. I love my boy. Also girls are fun to shop for:blush:


Thank you Meiosha! OK, so it seems like getting them closer in age will be better. I wasn't sure if Ponta needed more time to settle in. Ponta is good with other small dogs and he doesn't bark at them, so I hope they will get along. Yes, I thought maybe having 2 might be better. I am still nervous about making the jump. How was it like for you adding the second? Ponta is really clingy right now, I think it's because he's lonely when we're gone. Not that I mind the cuddles 😃

I also don't know anything about getting a really young puppy. She'll be 12 or 13 weeks when we get her (if we do go with the one we're eyeing). So I'm sure I'll have lots of questions about that!

And yes, girls are fun... I keep wanting to dress up our cats and Ponta with girly things (they are somehow all male, lol) so maybe now I can stop with that 😆


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

The best thing I'd ever done. That is, once they got used to one another. And they were both puppy. After getting my first chi, I got my second, 2 months later they are only a few months apart in age. My youngest 2 are 6 months apart in age. Having two is fun and very manageable. Someday I think I'll stick with two only. 4 is good right now cause in so young. But in the future I'll stick with 2. I think you'll love having 2. And so will Ponta. Is she a long coat?


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Chiluv04 said:


> The best thing I'd ever done. That is, once they got used to one another. And they were both puppy. After getting my first chi, I got my second, 2 months later they are only a few months apart in age. My youngest 2 are 6 months apart in age. Having two is fun and very manageable. Someday I think I'll stick with two only. 4 is good right now cause in so young. But in the future I'll stick with 2. I think you'll love having 2. And so will Ponta. Is she a long coat?


Oh I'm so glad to hear that! How long did it take them to get along? I think we'll stick with 2 unless we move to a bigger place. They aren't that big but neither is our apartment, lol. 

Yes, she is a long coat. She probably won't be a tiny. She's charting to be around 5lb, which is the same as Ponta so I think it'll be nice they are around the same size. She's white with sable spots, very cute! I had always wanted a lighter colored long hair (we almost went with a cream colored boy instead of Ponta) but the man really liked Ponta so we picked him 😃 I think she'll have a smaller pointer muzzle than Ponta but I'm not really sure (she's only 6 weeks so it's hard to tell).


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We got Harley when we had only had Bambi for around a month. We hadn't planned on getting a second, it just sort of happened because he needed a home.
Best thing we ever did, they were best buddies and two Chi pups were easier than one.


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Wicked Pixie said:


> We got Harley when we had only had Bambi for around a month. We hadn't planned on getting a second, it just sort of happened because he needed a home.
> Best thing we ever did, they were best buddies and two Chi pups were easier than one.


That's like what happened with our cats. I guess it was kitten season when we got them, because we found them outside about a month apart too. 

I'm glad to hear two is easier! Why do you think that is?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

They play together which helps to wear them out lol. If you have a pup that likes to mouth and chew on hands etc that usually stops when they have another pup to play with.
Plus you don't have to worry about leaving them, they always have company. 
It can also help with building confidence, and they teach each other. So if your first pup is toilet trained he will help the new pup understand the rules.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't think anyone here will discourage you from getting a second one, I agree that close in age is good. We usually space about a year between them so that the first one is well trained which helps in training the second and makes life generally easier. I'll look forward to pics of the new addition.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I do think if you have two pups there needs to be two people training them. It is crucial that they learn to be independent, so need to be walked, trained and socialised separately.
Doing everything together can have long term negative effects, look up littermate syndrome (they don't actually have to be littermates)
It would be very difficult to socialise two pups on your own


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your advice. Stella, I'll definitely keep that in mind as something to prioritize. And I'll get the man to help out with that too. Thanks so much! 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Like others said, go for it.  We got Rocky not that long after getting Lilo and it's the best thing we could have done for her. They're both nearly the same age and I think it's been a great thing for them. As puppies they both had a ton of energy and didn't tire of playing together so that made it a lot easier for us. Less attention and exercise needed from us. lol But it also made them very happy to have each other. I used to leave a webcam out when leaving Lilo alone and she'd cry and howl a lot, but she became happy and calm as soon as we brought Rocky home. Having a companion can make them a lot happier.


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Go for it! I'm considering getting a companion for Archie already. But I keep on thinking that I should wait until he's a year old and focus on his training


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

coco_little_bear said:


> Like others said, go for it.  We got Rocky not that long after getting Lilo and it's the best thing we could have done for her. They're both nearly the same age and I think it's been a great thing for them. As puppies they both had a ton of energy and didn't tire of playing together so that made it a lot easier for us. Less attention and exercise needed from us. lol But it also made them very happy to have each other. I used to leave a webcam out when leaving Lilo alone and she'd cry and howl a lot, but she became happy and calm as soon as we brought Rocky home. Having a companion can make them a lot happier.


I'm glad to hear that! I wouldn't say Ponta is super high energy (he has his moments once or twice a day though) but I think he would like some company. Thank you! 😆

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Suki1986 said:


> Go for it! I'm considering getting a companion for Archie already. But I keep on thinking that I should wait until he's a year old and focus on his training


I definitely don't think that's a bad idea! How old is Archie again? 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes everyone here will not discourage you ? We all love chi- I have four. 16 & 12 yrs old and babies 7mths & 6mths. Having two close in age is great but also double the cost & patience. They do have each other to play with, my older chis don't have the puppy energy so they love playing together. They are little escape monsters and have learned to unzip their play pens  and chase each other around the house.
I love my chis and wouldn't change a thing but there are days I ask myself what was I thinking having two puppies so close in age?? Especially when I'm paying my vet bill  lol- having two chis are great, they have each other when you are not home.


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

I have six and I love every minute. They range in age from 17 to 4. Four of them were rescues. They all get along. Favorite thing to do is lay on the couch with me.


----------



## Momo (Nov 9, 2015)

We're thinking about getting another one too and ours is almost ten months old. I think we're ready considering our first is totally house trained, and mostly well behaved . He's shy though, and when he's around a dog buddy it's like he's a different dog.

I say if you have the time and patience why not!


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't think age really matters. Sometimes it factors in. I have a 3 years span between getting all of my guys. My boy takes it well with getting a new puppy and he's the oldest at 9 and have since added 3 to our pack. He's all about the puppies and play time. I just added my first adult, she's 2 years and it was the greatest thing for them too. She brought in characteristics to our pack that are priceless, that I believe a puppy wouldn't be able to do.


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your input. We really appreciate your help! We decided to put down a deposit, so hopefully all goes well and she'll be here in several weeks. 😊

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ohhh, that is so exciting !!! congratulations . did you post a pic somewhere of her ??? I cant wait to see a pic of her !!!


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

elaina said:


> ohhh, that is so exciting !!! congratulations . did you post a pic somewhere of her ??? I cant wait to see a pic of her !!!


Thanks! No not yet, but I will try to post a picture soon!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Is her leg healing up? In a cast? Will they let you take her with a cast on, or do you have to wait?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Woops!! Just reread your posts, and it seems I have the wrong dog! Sorry about that. I read here that someone picked out a pup that jumped out of a persons arms and broke a leg.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry, I got the wrong pup! Not wishing for any broken bones!


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

susan davis said:


> Sorry, I got the wrong pup! Not wishing for any broken bones!


No worries! Was that a recent post? Sounds awful :/ Poor puppy, hope it's okay.


----------



## poppydecon (Jun 7, 2015)

hi, do you know by any chance anything about pain killer for dogs?


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

poppydecon said:


> hi, do you know by any chance anything about pain killer for dogs?


Hi there, I would really avoid giving any human pain medication, especially ibuprofen (that one is always a big no). Chis are so small and you wouldn't be able to properly dose the medicine without consulting the vet, so it would be really easy to seriously mess something up. You don't want to poison your dog. 

I hope she feels better soon. If it's just her nail that's bothering her I would wait until morning to go see the vet. Good luck!


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

I've just recently seen one of Archies sisters up for sale because the owners don't have time to train her to go potty (shakes fist!!)
In my head I'm saying YES!! reunited!!! In my heart I'm thinking - they're 5 months old. Archie is still training and now have go back to square one with his sister.

I'm so confused!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would let the breeder know that the puppy is being rehomed. if they are responsible breeders they will want to know where the pup ends up. The new owners should really have contacted the breeder as soon as they decided they couldn't keep her, but people are often more focussed on getting their money back than doing the right thing by the dog.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Agree with Stella, so many people are more interested in getting some of their money back, rather than the dogs best interest, or any animal for that matter


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

I agree  I do see a lot of pups for sale and it's disheartening that I can't do anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

